# seasons greetings



## steve johnson (Dec 23, 2016)

just want to wish everybody a merry christmas and a smokey new year


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 27, 2016)

HI Steve, hope you had a great Christmas and looking forward to a Smokey New Year!


----------



## wade (Dec 30, 2016)

I hope you have all now recovered from Christmas and wishing everyone a Happy and prosperous New Year


----------

